# Upgraded Premier Drive On Last Leg, No Original Drive



## NOLA Sam (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Guys,
So my upgraded premier unit is on its last leg, the upgraded HDD is spinning loud but still working. I have the unit unplugged as I don't want it to die just yet. My question is, can I use this dying drive to make a new drive? I can't put my hands on the original drive that came stock with the unit. Any suggestions are appreciated.

Also, if anyone has a solid recommendation of a 3tb size drive (if thats still the max we can use) please let me know!

Much appreciated!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Assuming that it's not already too damaged, you can back it up with DvrBARS and restore it to a new drive. I can also send you a link to a clean image if you post the model number and don't mind losing all of your recordings and settings.

3-4 TB is a fairly simple expansion with jmfs or MFS Tools 3.2, but for anything over 2TB it has to be running 20.3.8 or later. 6TB is possible, but not easy.

The Western Digital AV-GP Green (EURX) drives are the most recommended and that's what TiVo usually uses.


----------



## NOLA Sam (Oct 22, 2010)

ggieseke said:


> Assuming that it's not already too damaged, you can back it up with DvrBARS and restore it to a new drive. I can also send you a link to a clean image if you post the model number and don't mind losing all of your recordings and settings.
> 
> 3-4 TB is a fairly simple expansion with jmfs or MFS Tools 3.2, but for anything over 2TB it has to be running 20.3.8 or later. 6TB is possible, but not easy.
> 
> The Western Digital AV-GP Green (EURX) drives are the most recommended and that's what TiVo usually uses.


I sent you a PM


----------



## midnightmarauder (Oct 9, 2006)

I thought I read with the premiers you can just drop a new drive in and the premiere will format it? no?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

midnightmarauder said:


> I thought I read with the premiers you can just drop a new drive in and the premiere will format it? no?


Nope. That didn't start until the Roamios.


----------

